# norby prefixed ponies



## wozgill (22 June 2012)

Breeder of Norby cookoo walz, norby braveheart and norby sundown farewell is wanting up to date information of their where abouts


----------



## cally6008 (22 June 2012)

Only 1 found on NED, other two are possibly known under just a stable name now

Equine Details - NORBY CUCKOO WALTZ
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1995
Gender	Female
Colour	Bay
Height	142cm
Breed	Not Known
Submitted by	Horse Passport Agency Ltd
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO


----------



## wozgill (29 June 2012)

Thankyou cally 6008 I have found Norby Cuckoo Waltz and am in the process of purchasing her back. Lost contact with them some years ago but found cuckie last week. I hope the others are out there happy and contented.


----------



## beck239 (10 July 2013)

'norby brave heart' billy is okay fit and healthy he has moved from his owner to me now as he will stay


----------



## wozgill (10 July 2013)

Thankyou so much for getting in touch.
I'm pleased Billy is well. Cuckie, his half sister, out of the same mare, is back with me, i bred them both. I would dearly love to see a pic of him if it would be at all possible. I was told years ago that he had had an accident in the field and had lost an eye? He was a super star as a youngster, i hope he is still able to be worked and have fun. Cuckie is doing very well in veteran classes. Maybe he could do the same ?
Thanks again
Gill.


----------



## beck239 (10 July 2013)

Yes he had and accident in the field and lost an eye he had it sorted and can now see out of it a little , he copes okay with it so it doesn't bother him , we are hoping he to take him to some shows , we have him at risley saddlery and if you have a facebook page then add me there's photos of him there


----------



## wozgill (10 July 2013)

Wow. Fab thanks. Yes i'm on facebook. Add me please. Gill Worrall, as i don't have your name x


----------



## beck239 (10 July 2013)

I'm not sure what your profile picture is on fb add me if you can beckii chadbourne my profile picture is me and my me and my friend its like a greeny colour n I have curly hair


----------



## beck239 (10 July 2013)

Sorry just had a look it isn't its my other horse. Barney he's wearing a blue and red rug


----------



## wozgill (11 July 2013)

Hopefully i have added you as a friend Becky. Have you got pics of Billy you can put on facebook? x


----------



## beck239 (11 July 2013)

There's a photo album of him it says billy then 'norby braveheart' there's some photos there


----------



## wozgill (11 July 2013)

you'll have to add me as a friend coz i can't see any of your photos. xx


----------



## wozgill (11 July 2013)

If you'd rather not add me, i can give you my e mail address to send pics to xx


----------



## beck239 (12 July 2013)

il add you on facebook when i go on my fb on my laptop but fi you give em your email adress it may be easier x


----------



## wozgill (12 July 2013)

Its gill-worrall62@hotmail.co.uk     Thanks beckii xx


----------

